
PhoneDrone Ethos - zeeshanm
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/137596013/phonedrone-ethos-a-whole-new-dimension-for-your-sm
======
shpx
I have had this idea for the past month or two, working on a foam glider right
now. Will probably open source when I'm done.

